# Ferret Novice!



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

I have recently been finding out more about Ferrets and have fallen in love with them!

I have been to the All Shires Ferret club where i met owners and the ferrets, and have done lots of research.

I can't get them yet, but I was basically just seeing if this set up would be suitable.

I wanted and polecat-colouredhob and a champagne point jill.
I was thinking, because of the smell of hobs and the whole season thing with the jills, to get them both neutured/spayed.
They would live in a whole garden shed, with levels, and tubes and hanging stuff/hammocks.
I'd get their distemper vaccine so that I could walk them.
They'd be fed Supreme Science Ferret food.

A few questions - would the above set-up be suitable?
I have heard that kits wouldn't be suitable for first time owners due to the nipping...is this true? I also heard that they can come 'nip-trained!'
Do they take well to walking?
Do they smell REALLy bad or just kind of musty? The one's i've held varied to be honest...

I'msure i'll think of a hundred more questions!
thanks


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

All ferrets can nip but some are worse than others . Yes some brought as adults from rescues etc may be better handled and already be done and paired up so may be a option for you. Hobs tend to be quite musty in smell. It sounds like the ferrets would have aple space but youd have to watch temp flutuations. aS SHED WOULDNT BE INSULATED. I would also reccomend a double door system if there loose in shed so you wont loose any by opening the outer door. You can then enter safley knowing you have closed the outer door first. Many a ferret has escaped and there so nosey and fairly quick to. They also like human company and gerally take well to gentle lead training. Also a good source of exercise. There are a few clubs you could also get into as they sometimes do ferret racing which can be fun. Good luck with your search.


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

okay thank you for your help

another question - would 2 jills (both spayed) or 1hob and 1 jill (both done) get on better or just the same? do they need to be litter-mates?


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

also, can anyone tell me the ferret colours/markings?


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi sounds like there would be some very lucky ferrets there 

Your best thing would be to keep visiting the club and visiting a rescue, they would match the right ferrets to you, not ll kits nip but 99% do its how they learn, unfortunatly if not handled correctly they can tuen into biting adults, breeding also plays a factor, i have a few agressive kits here, i dont mean nippers i mean savage this has been inherited from not so good tempered parents.

older laid back ferrets are best, ferets dont get on according to sex they get on with peronsalities, some ferrets hate others but love their friends another reason a rescue is best, they will rehome already bonded ferrets, ferret introductions can be very frought and not for the fain hearted or novice.

Go back to the club and ask where the nearest rescue is, all ferrets should be neutered because of health problems, this also means hobs dont smell any more than jills when they ahve been done, entire hobs do smell very strong but i love the smell of ferrets, ive taken ferrets off people who did nothing but complain about the smell, if it really concerns people ferrets arnt for them.

Hope you decide to have a couple but please dont be fixated on colour, you need to get the ferrets that are suitable for you in terms of temprement and rescue ferrets in desperate ned of a home shouldnt be rejected because of colour, albinos tend to get a very raw deal but albino hobs usually turn out to be very laid back. 

My friend recently rehomed a beautiful stunning sandy jill kit, not just the normal sandy colour but an unusual shade, they were told she could bite and was a handful but they wanted the colour, four hrs later she was back at the rescue having savaged everyone and they couldnt cope, she is due to come here next week for some intensive training but a classic example of why you shoudlnt always go for the prettiest, just see which ones steal your heart away.

its good you live near allshires as joining a club is really good fun and a great way to get out with your ferrets, they usually hold all sorts of ferret activitis that the ferrets love and of course the owners usually have a good time lol


----------



## champagneannie (Jan 15, 2009)

thank you for all of your help!

and of course the colour is just my *ideal* but i'd never let that over rule.
when i was buying a horse i said i'd never get a chestnut...and what did i end up with 

thank you for all of your advice.


----------

